# Looking for a book that discusses the foods from different regions of same country



## larry_stewart (May 17, 2020)

Today I came across a recipe that , in its description, said it was Southern Indian Style Food.  I know every country has different food styles depending on the region, state, city and even down to the town or village.

Im not necessarily looking for a cook book ( although recipes would be nice),   but more of a book that goes from country to country decribing different foods, tastes, herbs/ spices , local ingredients, styles appropriate to each region of that country.  Im interested in ALL countries ( not just India, I used it just as an example).

Id prefer a book ( as opposed to a website), and Id prefer one that tackles multiple countries rather than just focusing on one country.  Recipes would be a plus, but Im looking more on educating myself and feeding my curiosity.

Sure I could just search and find what im looking for by piecing it all together, but Id prefer one, or a couple of reference books.

If this exists and you are familiar with one, please pass on the info, especially if you have read or own a book that you like.


----------



## pepperhead212 (May 17, 2020)

I can't think of anything like this, but all of mine are cookbooks.  Maybe you could find something more for traveling, than cooking?   And probably more than one, but maybe something for larger regions, like Asian, Latin American, middle eastern, and other regions.


----------



## dcSaute (May 17, 2020)

try searches on 

"book cuisine of xxxx"


stuff like
https://www.amazon.com/India-Ultimate-Indian-Cuisine-Cooking/dp/1847735657
https://www.amazon.com/Classic-Food-China-Yan-Kit-So/dp/0333569075
pops up


----------



## GotGarlic (May 17, 2020)

The closest book I know of to this is "Cuisine and Empire: Cooking in World History," by Rachel Laudan, although it might be more than what you want. It's an academic book, written by a professor of food history. She writes about the rise and fall of the major cuisines of the world, the military and religious forces that drove them, which ingredients were used and why.

She has a blog if you want to read more about her: https://www.rachellaudan.com/

You can read the table of contents and excerpts from the book here:  https://books.google.com/books/abou...BAJ&printsec=frontcover&source=kp_read_button


----------



## Rocklobster (May 17, 2020)

That would have to be a pretty big book..


----------



## GotGarlic (May 17, 2020)

It's 359 pages plus slightly over 100 pages for notes bibliography and index. Not an easy read, but thorough and thought-provoking.

I forgot to mention this website, although I know you're looking for a book, Larry, but I couldn't not mention it 

Sasha Martin researched and cooked a meal from every country around the world. It took a few years and she started when her daughter was a toddler. I found it especially interesting how her daughter responded to the various flavors and textures: http://globaltableadventure.com/


----------



## RCJoe (May 19, 2020)

Give Larousse a look. (Gastronomique Encyclopedia)

https://i.imgur.com/ZND0nvb.jpg

James Beard, Bert Wolfe, and Jeff Smith (the Frugal Gourmet) are some others who delve into what you are asking about.

Another direction you could go in would be the message boards for "Expatriates".  (people who go and work in other countries than their own)  Food is a popular discussion topic there.

Two popular ones below:

American Citizens Abroad

Escape Artist


----------

